# question about checking md5 with root explorer....



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

has any one done it if do how do you do it please help...


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just long press the file n click properties n it will be at the bottom

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

dpaine88 said:


> Just long press the file n click properties n it will be at the bottom
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro using RootzWiki


Hmm, thanks for that. I installed a separate app (MD5 Hash) to check this. Didn't know Root Explorer already had this functionality. One less single function app on my phone.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

i know right!!!!!! in deed kind sir you are a gentelman and a scholar!!


----------

